# making new wood turn grey like barnwood



## agravation (Mar 30, 2009)

I have posted this question under introduction and had some nice greetings, but no real responses. I thought maybe I posted it to the wrong thread, so I am trying it here.
I have a new bar that I want to make it look like old barn wood. I made the bar from white pine and have not put anything on the wood yet. I have heard there are household items that will turn white pine into the grey tones of old barnwod. I know how to do the distressing, just not how to change the color. Would love any tried suggestions. Really have not been pleased with the watered down paints or stains I have tried. Thanks!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Use a solution of Potassium Dichromate. Garrett Wade (among others) carries it. It works particularly well on white oak, box elder and pine. It does not dye the wood, it reacts with chemicals in the wood to simulate aging.
Others have suggested strong solutions of tea or coffee rubbed in with steel wool. Still others have used a vinegar solution in which steel wool has been soaked for a couple days. I'd think though, that this would work best with a high tannin wood, like oak.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Kay, probably the simplest is to use an "iron buff" as Gene has mentioned above. Take some 0000 ga wire wool and shred it into a jar with white vinegar (about 2 oz wool to 1 pint vinegar). After a day, you'll get a strong enough mixture for a grey colour. The longer you leave it to stand, the darker it gets. It will colour the wood without obscuring the grain. Once it's the colour you want, strain it through a paper coffee filter to get rid of the shreds of steel wool.


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

Weathered Wood-how to make new wood look old,aged wood,weathered wood finish,distressed wood,antique wood,old wood,old barn wood,reclaimed wood,reclaimed barn wood,life time wood treatment, LifeTime Wood Treatment,www.weatheredwoodstain.com

Here is a good product - it works!

I also saw a posting some time ago on the "net" where the movie studios spray an acid on new wood when they build a set for old westerns etc. and 24 hours later rinse with it with water and they immediately get weathered wood. If I can find it again I'll send it.

Keep looking, I'm sure that you'll find something, maybe bobj will come up with a answer, he usually does.


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

IRON OXIDE
This is what i was referring to regarding making movie sets look old. it's basically what you're trying to create by soaking 0000 steel wool in white vinegar I've never had good luck with this, tou can also stain wood with strong tea and coffee, I'm sure 
Bob j will confirm this.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is another recent thread on the same subject.

http://www.routerforums.com/finishing-touch/12659-help-barnwood-also-aging-wood.html


----------



## infinitywood (Jun 3, 2009)

I needed a way to do this too Thanks for the Q &A I did a mirr frame for some one & they gave me real weathered wood to use , after i shaped the edges they needed something so I mixed black tint with thinner & brushed it on it worked ok for a small edge but I didnt like it too well for larger piece.


----------



## mike11 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Eco wood treatment*



agravation said:


> i have posted this question under introduction and had some nice greetings, but no real responses. I thought maybe i posted it to the wrong thread, so i am trying it here.
> I have a new bar that i want to make it look like old barn wood. I made the bar from white pine and have not put anything on the wood yet. I have heard there are household items that will turn white pine into the grey tones of old barnwod. I know how to do the distressing, just not how to change the color. Would love any tried suggestions. Really have not been pleased with the watered down paints or stains i have tried. Thanks!


 hi try eco wood treatment that will make your barn a nice weathered look regards nike11


----------



## mike11 (Oct 13, 2010)

Eco wood treatment will make wood look old right away anwalt lumber has it in los angeles movie people use it on their sets regards mike11


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Today I simply diluted black aniline dye to stain some wood grey.
Did the trick.
The grey dye I tried first had too much of a blue hue to it.

Also, I looked up the eco wood treatment that the previous poster mentions and the site didn't state that it gives an aged look to wood. It said it was for wood preservation.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, with respect to maple, there is always this method 

To Stain Maple Wood Silver-gray. I. Upon the bottom of a water-tight box place a layer of grindstone sand (from the troughs of grindstones) upon this wood, and then again a layer of grindstone sand. Then pour over it sufficient

rain water to cover the whole, and place the box in a warm place for 3 to 5 weeks. Replace occasionally the water lost by evaporation, so that the wood is never dry. By this process a beautiful silver-gray color is produced on maple and lime wood.

II. Place the wood for 3 to 4 hours in a decoction of 1 part of pulverized gall nuts in 10 of water, and then for 1 hour in a solution of 1 part of sulphate of iron in 60 of cold water, and then brush it off with a soft brush dipped in a solution of 1 part of alnin in 18 of water, and allow it to dry. Should the color be too light repeat the process, but allowing it to remain in the baths only a few minutes.

IiI. Pour sharp vinegar over iron filings and alum, and brush the wood over with the solution until the desired silver color is obtained. Gall nuts converted into coarse powder may also be used iu place of the iron filings.

IV. Dissolve verdigris in vinegar or crystallized verdigris in water, and paint the wood with the solution until it has acquired the tint desired. The solution may be used either warm or cold.


----------



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

mike11 said:


> Eco wood treatment will make wood look old right away anwalt lumber has it in los angeles movie people use it on their sets regards mike11


I'm not so sure it will give him the look he wants. I used eco treatment on some fir i milled up this summer and used for my deck. It turned them an olive green/brown colour.

Here are some photos, one showing the beam freshly cut and the other after the deck is finished and that beam was treated about 3 weeks earlier.


----------



## mike11 (Oct 13, 2010)

*old barn wood? try eco wood treatment*



agravation said:


> I have posted this question under introduction and had some nice greetings, but no real responses. I thought maybe I posted it to the wrong thread, so I am trying it here.
> I have a new bar that I want to make it look like old barn wood. I made the bar from white pine and have not put anything on the wood yet. I have heard there are household items that will turn white pine into the grey tones of old barnwod. I know how to do the distressing, just not how to change the color. Would love any tried suggestions. Really have not been pleased with the watered down paints or stains I have tried. Thanks!


 what you looking for is called eco wood treatment []Eco Wood Treatment] it will take a bit of time to work but will make all wood turn a silvery patina colour , and never comes off , hope this helps best regards bob


----------



## mike11 (Oct 13, 2010)

*eco wood treatment*



BOB BAINSWORTH said:


> what you looking for is called eco wood treatment []Eco Wood Treatment] it will take a bit of time to work but will make all wood turn a silvery patina colour , and never comes off , hope this helps best regards bob


 the eco roduct seems to work better than the other one .and it dosent have all the particles in it to clogg the sprayer bob


----------



## mike11 (Oct 13, 2010)

eco wood treatment will give all wood a aged look , and yes they use it at paramount studios in los angeles,20 th century fox as well


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Kay, years ago when I lived in New Jersey a veterinarian wanted my company to go to Pennsylvania to take siding off an old barn. He bought the wood from the farmer for his new home and we installed in his office, dinning room and den. We painted the walls a black flat color and used it as paneling. The results were a rustic and old fashioned atmosphere. I know what you are looking for but can not remember how we had to finish some wood to match the barn wood. zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mist your wood with water and set it outside in direct sunlight for a week. Remist it every day and you will have a light gray patina by the end of the week. Be sure to do this after you have cut the wood to size and routed any profile needed so you get a uniform color.


----------



## webdog (Jan 4, 2012)

Steel wool in vinegar gave me a brown color on pine and a grey color on fir. Go slowly, it will get darker the next day. Always try a test piece.


----------



## caldwell_sean (Jan 29, 2012)

Well that all realy good info. Iv been limited with the stuff iv made so far by just useing free fince wood i get off Crigslist now i can use yalls tips to branch ou thanks


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mike said:


> Mist your wood with water and set it outside in direct sunlight for a week. Remist it every day and you will have a light gray patina by the end of the week. Be sure to do this after you have cut the wood to size and routed any profile needed so you get a uniform color.


Your suggestion runs along the path my mind was wandering in reaction to this challenge Mike....

I started thinking about how Western Redcedar when used untreated for fencing and decks that are outside 'greys up' nicely. Boards cut from the same tree that are kept inside will stay 'red toned' for decades.

What my mind came up with is the exterior boards are continually exposed to rain which penetrates the surface some, before it evaporates and the board dries back out. This repeating cycle exposes the board to a great deal more 'oxidization'.

So now of course, being the gadget freak that I am, I have to wonder what cycles that begin with 'misting' and then move on to 'microwave oven enhanced' drying would do to a board....


----------



## webdog (Jan 4, 2012)

*Steel wool in vinegar*

Steel wool in vinegar will turn pine a brown color and fir or cedar gray. Some hard woods come out gray also. The color will continue to darken over a week or two also.

Smells bad for weeks so try a test piece first,

Good luck, 

Tru


----------



## Michelle21 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Reclaimed Wood*

Hello, I have been reading the posts on how to make wood looked 'reclaimed'. I have an oak dining table that I want to look like the tables on the "Restoration Hardware" Homepage web-site - gorgeous furniture there! My question is - before I use the Eco Wood treatment I am going to have to strip the table of the varnish. I heard sandblasting with walnuts shells gives the wood an old look. Has anyone out there done this? Any input would be great! Thank you very much

Michelle


----------



## Elissa777 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Sealing weathered grey wood.*

Hi Everyone! My boyfriend and I are making a farmhouse table. To get a weathered grey color we first stained the wood with strong tea and then coated it with a steel wool/vinegar mixture. LOVE the color we got, however, we are now at a loss on how to seal the table. We have tried both water-based and oil-based poly's and the wood loses the grey color and turns either dark brown or black. We thought about wax but have heard that it doesn't hold up well to hot plates or water rings. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for any help. 

Elissa


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Michelle and Elissa; welcome to the forum!
This stuff will definitely turn bare wood grey...
Lifetime Wood Treatment - Eco-Friendly, Non-Toxic Wood Treatment that lasts a LIFETIME!
Probably worth trying, considering you're having problems with the alternatives.
I've tried it on exterior D. Fir but I found it _did_ turn the wood grey and I wanted the _original_ Fir colour, but preserved.


----------



## ray ridgeman (Jan 23, 2013)

I know this is an old post but... hope it helps anyone who is looking.
About ferrous sulfate or Iron sulfate get it at the nursery it is a chemical fertilizer I worked in the movie industry and amusement park...union paint finisher bla bla.. this is the product we use forget the vinegar method it will take to long and its not consistent put the ferrous in the water let it sit for a bit stir it now and then even as you are using it, Here is the thing it looks ok on film and on TV and in the amusement parks its a good start to an old look( at 30 miles an hour) but I think its a bit on the green side and it doesn't look like the kind of gray I would want from a floor... I am looking also for a technique for gray wood with more of a drift wood color. To my eye the real wood gets almost a silver gray in it with some darker gray tones but not greenish. Test it and see for your project now that you know what its called and its CHEAP. I could see mixing it in with some old wood to make up the difference if you dont have a lot of old wood. I thought I would write in what I know on this ferrous sulfate chemical factory fertilizer good luck on your search.
Ray


----------



## ray ridgeman (Jan 23, 2013)

*saveing the gray*



Elissa777 said:


> Hi Everyone! My boyfriend and I are making a farmhouse table. To get a weathered grey color we first stained the wood with strong tea and then coated it with a steel wool/vinegar mixture. LOVE the color we got, however, we are now at a loss on how to seal the table. We have tried both water-based and oil-based poly's and the wood loses the grey color and turns either dark brown or black. We thought about wax but have heard that it doesn't hold up well to hot plates or water rings. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for any help.
> 
> Elissa


Try SPRAY lacquer light coats and steal-wool after 0000 wool
or look for a wood sealer like a soak in deck product (like a stone or grout sealer but one for wood) Thompson is a kronky version of this its to oily... they dry flat you may lose the gray for a bit but as it drys out it should return. also check out thehttp://www.penofin.com/ sold at stock lumber I think they had some products like that. If not they do have an oil sealer with a gray pickle that may be beautiful... the ones i am familiar with are made for exterior applications just check for toxicity for use on a food table.Toll Free: 800-PENOFIN (U.S.A.) hope this is helpful. Ray


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BTW, welcome to the forum, Ray.


----------



## The rock and the leaf (Feb 7, 2013)

Remember 3 things tannins can be removed with strong alkaline , then cellulose can be destroyed with acids , after this strong uv is always required . For different timbers different acids and alkalines may be required , in aus most of our timbers are hardwood and are full of tannin unbelievable amounts , we use this process . Cut lengths go into bath of pool chorine for 12-24 hrs depending on timber clamp these to something straight and metal , take out still clamped leave in sun to dry then spray or brush with req acid , start in this order order ocellic acid if font work hydrochloric if not this nitric acid , please remember all of these processes destroy organic compounds . Wear rubber gloves and be careful . Leave for several hours or until you see timber being dissolved . You will need to be attentive one done rinse really well with water then dry in sun .


----------



## The rock and the leaf (Feb 7, 2013)

Soak new timber in chlorine bath 12 to 24 hrs when fairly white extract dry , then spray with acid try diff things depending on timber ie oxalic acid weak hydrchloric med to destroy grain dry again leave in sun done during both processes clamp to aluminium straights to avoid warping


----------



## Adward (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice working dude you have done a great job.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 17, 2013)

*Turning pine gray*

It's very easy take apple cider vinegar just put the amount you think you're going to need for the project. Put the vinegar in a pan with some steel wool and bring it to a boil for about 5 minutes. This image is a console I built for a customer the top is made out of pine 2x6's. In order to get the finish in all the cracks and crevices I use my little 4 Oz. Adjustable Detail Spray Gun and here is what you get.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 12, 2014)

I realize this is an old posting but I've come across some information that pertains to aging pine using the steel wool/vinegar solution. 

Since pine has very little tannins, apply a strong tea solution to the wood prior to applying the vinegar solution to give the wood that sliver gray look. The tannins in the tea will give the ferric acid something to react to allowing for the oxidation which turns the wood gray. ( Note: Wash the steel wool with soap and water to remove the oil that is applied during the manufacture process to keep it from rusting. Doing so will allow the vinegar to react quicker to the steel wool. )

Personally, I havent tried this yet but I have 400 bf of rough sawed pine that I will be building some rustic bookcases out of that needs a more aged look. Hopefully this will do the trick.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

JimRay said:


> I realize this is an old posting but I've come across some information that pertains to aging pine using the steel wool/vinegar solution.
> 
> Since pine has very little tannins, apply a strong tea solution to the wood prior to applying the vinegar solution to give the wood that sliver gray look. The tannins in the tea will give the ferric acid something to react to allowing for the oxidation which turns the wood gray. ( Note: Wash the steel wool with soap and water to remove the oil that is applied during the manufacture process to keep it from rusting. Doing so will allow the vinegar to react quicker to the steel wool. )
> 
> Personally, I havent tried this yet but I have 400 bf of rough sawed pine that I will be building some rustic bookcases out of that needs a more aged look. Hopefully this will do the trick.


Yes-- It was an old post. An updated, more detailed and thorough version of "aging" was done by Patrick (GulfCoastGuy):
http://www.routerforums.com/finishing-touch/38180-taking-run-ebonizing.html

...where he tested what really worked "best" for him.


----------



## Shan-on (Aug 20, 2016)

agravation said:


> I have posted this question under introduction and had some nice greetings, but no real responses. I thought maybe I posted it to the wrong thread, so I am trying it here.
> I have a new bar that I want to make it look like old barn wood. I made the bar from white pine and have not put anything on the wood yet. I have heard there are household items that will turn white pine into the grey tones of old barnwod. I know how to do the distressing, just not how to change the color. Would love any tried suggestions. Really have not been pleased with the watered down paints or stains I have tried. Thanks!


Take a 1/2 gallon of white vinegar, mix with a 1/2 gallon of water in a bucket that has a lid. Add 1-2 pieces of steel wool and mix together. Let this mixture sit covered for 2-4 days (keep in mind the longer it sits, the darker the color comes out on the wood). Lightly sand wood if needed with a 120 grit sand paper for finer. Wipe off dust. Stir the vinegar/water/steel wool mix the day you are ready to use, then paint onto wood. You will see the change within minutes. Make sure you do not paint on the solution in the direct sun, as the sun will darken the wood even further (a mistake I made thankfully on only 1 plank). Also, I would test the solution on a piece of wood after 2 days to see if this times frame works for the desired color of barn wood you are looking to create. As once you go the 4 days, the solution may be darker than you would like. It is much harder to go back and re-lighten the wood, then it is to check coloring after 2 days, then 3 days etc...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Shan-on and welcome to the forum. Are you saying that if you leave the solution on it keeps getting darker and if so how do you neutralize the solution?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the Forums Shan-on....


----------

